# Pet Pig



## fleabugga (Oct 3, 2011)

My pet pig of 18 years is not eating much at all. I am now giving him Bananas, bread with peanut butter and apples. He is drinking though and going to the bathroom.  He stopped eating is normail pig elder food weeks ago. Just wondering if its his time or what. I do NOT trust the vets here. Any tips would be of thanks.


----------



## Ross Mill Farm (Oct 11, 2011)

This behavior is typical of older pet pigs that are sick or approaching their time. You should to talk to a qualified vet. If you need help in finding one in your area we can help. Contact Susan@pigplacementnetwork.org.  (A foster care facility for pet pigs at the Ross Mill Farm in PA). The farm supplies information, adoptable pet pigs and has products for pet pigs. Our oldest pig was 20 when he passed. They can live long, loving and healthy lives with the proper care. At 18 years you are doing a good job, spend time with him/her and enjoy him now. Spoil him with whatever he will eathes earned it and thank you for giving him a loving home

Richard


----------



## elevan (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you Ross Mill Farm for joining the forum and offering to help fleabugga.

Welcome, both of you, to the forum.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, both of you.  I love pigs, and have had a few pet pigs in my life.  Now, I have goats and cows.


fleabugga:
You've taken good care of your pig for him to have live 18 years.  I am dealing with a old dog, myself.  It is sooo hard when they are getting older and closer to their time.     Enjoy what you have left with him, make a few more memories.

Rossmill:

Cool beans! A foster situation for pet pigs. I look forward to pics! lol


----------



## Ross Mill Farm (Oct 11, 2011)

Ross Mill Farm is all about pet pigs. We have about 150 in our care most are looking for qualified forever homes. We have been involved with then for over 20 years. Visit us on face book http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ross-Mill-Farm-Piggy-Camp/110906839137  or on our web site www.rossmillfarm.com  .There are hundreds of pictures and videos.

Richard


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 11, 2011)

Cool!  Thanks for sharing!

Did you know...............  if you go to the top of this screen, and look under the top banner at the list of tabs, you can click on profile.  This will take you to your profile page.  From there if you look at the left hand side of the screen you will see a menu that has options such as Essentials, buddy list, personal etc.

If you click on personal, you can add your webpage to the area to the left of all your posts.  It will be a link that says  "website".   

If you click on Personality, you can ad a signature line.......and tell a little about about your Piggy Eutopia!


----------



## elevan (Oct 11, 2011)

Great info RTG.  Those items in the Profile open up over time and post counts.  So if a new member doesn't see those options yet, just be patient and keep checking


----------

